# Gumbo Recipe??



## frenzyfinder

Does anyone have a good gumbo recipe? I have never tried making it and figured I wanted to give it a shot. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Texan

I use Emeril's recipe and I do add shrimp and/or crab at the last part of cooking. It has never failed me yet and actually people WILL drive out of their way to get some, lol!

_1 tablespoon plus 1/2 cup vegetable oil_

_1 pound smoked sausage, such as andouille or kielbasa, cut crosswise 1/2-inch thick pieces_ 
_4 pounds chicken thighs, skin removed _
_1 tablespoon Essence or Creole seasoning, recipe follows_ 
_1 cup all-purpose flour_ 
_2 cups chopped onions_ 
_1 cup chopped celery_ 
_1 cup chopped bell peppers_ 
_1 teaspoon salt_ 
_1/4 teaspoon cayenne_ 
_3 bay leaves_ 
_9 cups chicken stock or canned low-sodium chicken broth_ 
_1/2 cup chopped green onions_ 
_2 tablespoons chopped parsley leaves_ 
_1 tablespoon file powder_ 
_White Rice_

_Hot sauce_ 

In a large enameled cast iron Dutch oven or large pot, heat 1 tablespoon of the vegetable oil over medium-high heat. Add the sausage and cook until well browned, about 8 minutes. Remove the sausage with a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. Set aside.

Season the chicken with the Essence and add in batches to the fat remaining in the pan. Cook over medium-high heat until well browned, 5 to 6 minutes. Remove the chicken from the pan, let cool, and then refrigerate until ready to use.

Combine the remaining 1/2 cup oil and the flour in the same Dutch oven over medium heat. Cook, stirring slowly and constantly for 20 to 25 minutes, to make a dark brown roux, the color of chocolate.

Add the onions, celery, and bell peppers and cook, stirring, until wilted, 4 to 5 minutes. Add the reserved sausage, salt, cayenne, and bay leaves, stir, and cook for 2 minutes. Stirring, slowly add the chicken stock, and cook, stirring, until well combined. Bring the mixture to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low and cook, uncovered and stirring occasionally, for 1 hour.

Add the reserved chicken to the pot and simmer for 1 1/2 hours, skimming off any fat that rises to the surface.

Remove the pot from the heat. Using a slotted spoon, remove the chicken thighs from the gumbo and place on a cutting board to cool slightly. Remove and discard the bay leaves. Pull the chicken meat from the bones and shred, discarding the bones and skin. Return the meat to the gumbo and stir in the green onions, parsley, and file powder.

Spoon rice into the bottom of deep bowls or large cups and ladle the gumbo on top. Serve, passing hot sauce on the side. 

Emeril's ESSENCE Creole Seasoning

_2 1/2 tablespoons paprika_ 
_2 tablespoons salt_ 
_2 tablespoons garlic powder_ 
_1 tablespoon black pepper_ 
_1 tablespoon onion powder_ 
_1 tablespoon cayenne pepper _
_1 tablespoon dried oregano_ 
_1 tablespoon dried thyme_

Combine all ingredients thoroughly.


----------



## Bill Fisher

gotta pick a category first.....

seafood or chicken
then decide......
cajun or creole

('chicken' also applies to duck, dove, squirrel, possum, er whatever)


----------



## westendwilla

Here is the Seafood Version:

*Seafood Gumbo*
​2 cups chopped onions
1 ½ cups chopped green bell pepper
1 cup chopped celery
* Okra

_Seasoning mix:_

2 whole bay leaves
2 teaspoons salt
½ teaspoon white pepper
½ teaspoon cayenne
½ teaspoon black pepper
½ teaspoon dried thyme leaves

1 cup vegetable oil
1 cup flour
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
Seafood Stock (I make my own using left over shrimp heads or crayfish heads&#8230;just simmer for 3-4 hours with seasonings like garlic, bay leaves, salt, cayenne, Tony Chacheres', onion, or whatever&#8230; STRAIN - I use about 3 quarts or so)
Peeled shrimp (use what you have&#8230;..one pound will do but more will be better!)
Crabmeat - at least one pound, and I like to use the claw meat because it doesn't break down as much as the white meat.

Combine the onions, bell peppers and celery in a medium size bowl and set aside. In a small bowl combine the seasoning mix ingredients, mix well and set aside.

Make the roux (I do mine in the microwave) by heating the oil and the flour until dark reddish brown. You have to stir almost constantly to make a good roux!

Add the veggies to the roux and cook until soft. Stir in the seasonings and cook for about two minutes. Add the garlic; stir well and cook for about a minute.

Add the stock (make sure it is not cold&#8230;.I warm mine in the microwave first). Bring to a soft boil and then add the seafood. Cook until shrimp is pink. 

* If you like okra, add a bag of frozen okra with the veggies.

Enjoy!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Emeril's ESSENCE Creole Seasoning

_2 1/2 tablespoons paprika_ 
_2 tablespoons salt_ 
_2 tablespoons garlic powder_ 
_1 tablespoon black pepper_ 
_1 tablespoon onion powder_ 
_1 tablespoon cayenne pepper _
_1 tablespoon dried oregano_ 
_1 tablespoon dried thyme_

This is what is in his Essence that is sold at stores


----------



## frenzyfinder

Thanks guys. I'm going to use some of the dove we shot over last weekend in El Campo, after fileting all those birds, there were those two little pieces of white meat that always gets thrown away, well, I decided I was going to open another beer and start pulling them off and cook it up in a gumbo, I've got about 3 cups of it, hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## waterwolf

*one more*

*Claydeaux's Gumbo* 
I have found "*roux*" to make or break a gumbo.For the last 15 plus year I have made a roux with the typical flour and oil, now I use a dry roux found in a jar at your local food store."*KARY"S*" is the best I have found to date.It looks light in color but after you add it to your veg's it turn dark.

*Seafood Stock*: Get fresh shrimp shells and boil them down to make a flavorful broth for your gumbo.Just boil down and make enough stock to fill your gumbo pot half full.Throw the shells away after boiling.

2-onions diced
1-red bell pepper
1-green bell pepper
8-bunches of green onions(chopped)
2-cups of celery(diced)
2-Tablespoons minced garlic
Sautee the above chopped and diced mixture in olive oil or bacon greese
for about 30 min.Med high heat
Add 1 can of stewed tomatoes to veg mixture
Add spice next,I dont really measure just do it by feel.
Black pepper,White pepper(must use) about equal amounts
*Thyme*(use about 1/2 teaspoon)the powder kind. this gives a unique flavor
Garlic powder
Salt to taste(dont add salt after you put shrimp in,it will make them tuff)
Basil-1/2 teaspoon
Oregano-1/2 teaspoon
1-stick of REAL Butter
Keep cooking on Medium Heat for about 30 mins

*Roux*- add to the above mixture about 3/4 of the jar,add a little at a time and mix and coat veg's.

Now add *Shrimp Stock*, stir until well mixed with roux and veg's cook meduim heat for about 1 hour

Add desired amout of cleaned fresh *Blue Crab*(about 6),and 4 chopped up fillets of your favorite fish(i use trout)and it will cook apart and add extra flavor to gumbo,the crabs will cook and become soft.Cook 1 hr or more

*Okra*:1 large bag of frozen is fine.Chop up 3-4 strips of bacon and fry,add okra to bacon and greese and sautee for about 30 mins until slime is cooked out of okra.Transfer to paper towels and drail oil.Add right before you put redfish in gumbo.

*Boiled eggs*: previously boiled and *peeled *eggs can be added at this time also,They will soak up flavors ,just make sure theres an egg for each person.Try it,you will like it...promise.

*REDFISH*: about an hour before you serve add redfish fillets to gumbo(each fillet can be cut into 3 pieces) I use about 4 good size redfish fillets total.Just stir gently as not to break up fish.

*SHRIMP*: turn heat to MED HIGH and add fresh shrimp (about 5 LBS)get mine from Linda's Seafood in Old River,Texas...these should be cooked just till done and not overcooked,then turn heat off gumbo.(Remember dont add salt to gumbo after adding shrimp,it will make them tough.)

Now on last thing and your almost ready to eat,a loaf of fresh buttered *FRENCH BREAD* and a side of potatoe salad(use red potatoes) will make this meal fit for a KING...and it is always better the next day...

*Lagniappe*(a little something extra) *Green onions* are a real flavor enhancer
they look like a lot when chopped up but after cooking down they reduce alot but add lots of taste.So use more if you want.*Thyme* is another spice that add that certain"taste" to gumbo.Just dont use to much.

*Measurements* of certain spices are left to the person cooking depending on their family's tolarance to "heat".

*File powder*: should only be added to each bowl,not the the whole pot of gumbo.

Dont be afraid to make you own version of gumbo,thrown in anything that might put a different twist on it,,,and make up a crazy name for it and call it you own..*GUMBO AUX FRUITS DE MER*

I have a passion for gumbo,it always seems to put a smile on peoples faces.I have served gumbo at more get togethers/parties than any other dish.No one has ever failed to compliment it...and they always ask for seconds...But i must say my "Nanny" will always be the best gumbo maker in the whole world ,,,she taught me all her secrets ..Cest Bon, Claydeaux


----------



## jabx1962

frenzyfinder said:


> Does anyone have a good gumbo recipe? I have never tried making it and figured I wanted to give it a shot. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Come over one weekend, and I will show you how to make Gumbo..

NEVER add File to a Gumbo while it's cooking...unless you want what looks like spider webs in it.

That **** Emeril makes is hardly gumbo.

The only spice you need is Black Pepper, Salt, and Cayenne.

Anything else is Showboating.


----------



## waterwolf

*Bay Leaves?*

Come on Jabx you gotta use Bay Leaves...one thing for sure no two gumbos are the same..and it seem to be a mystery to most people on how to make.I dont know of any Gumbo Cook-offs in the area to attend without having to travel a few hours.Maybe they will throw a catagory in at the 2cooling bbq cook-off for Gumbo???


----------



## jabx1962

waterwolf said:


> Come on Jabx you gotta use Bay Leaves...one thing for sure no two gumbos are the same..and it seem to be a mystery to most people on how to make.I dont know of any Gumbo Cook-offs in the area to attend without having to travel a few hours.Maybe they will throw a catagory in at the 2cooling bbq cook-off for Gumbo???


Bay Leaves are OK with Seafood Gumbo. I wouldn't put them in a Chicken and Sausage Gumbo.


----------



## Texan

jabx1962 said:


> Come over one weekend, and I will show you how to make Gumbo..
> 
> NEVER add File to a Gumbo while it's cooking...unless you want what looks like spider webs in it.
> 
> That **** Emeril makes is hardly gumbo.
> 
> The only spice you need is Black Pepper, Salt, and Cayenne.
> 
> Anything else is Showboating.


Put your recipe up then before calling something chit, lol! You're not showing me anything with your comments. I've made my share of gumbos and the guy wanted a recipe. I make a cross of Emeril and Paul's now when I make it. But Emeril's is a good place to start. So like I said, put up or shut up.


----------



## Captain Dave

*This gumbo's for you Jeff...*

For all you do, This gumbo's for you Jeff...

Did not go out and feech today and after reading this thread it was gumbo time.

Made Martins POC Gumbo from GCC Cookbook and modified it.

Shrimp, Ling, Oysters Anodilloie Sausage F Bread W wine etc... and the special spices in Cpt Dave's Kitchen


----------



## Dcrawford

never never never use premixed roux!! that is a sin, if you say different you have no idea how to cook.


----------



## Captain Dave

bacon grease and flour for me..


Artifishual said:


> never never never use premixed roux!! that is a sin, if you say different you have no idea how to cook.


----------



## Dcrawford

made one today myself. shrimp, oyster, okra, sausage. It was deelish...


----------



## finfinder951

*Try This*

From what I've read here, there seems to be more than a few folks that have a clue about gumbo. They all sound good to me and I've cooked my share, to the tune of several hundred gallons over the years. It really is a matter of personal taste, but there are some things, as previously mentioned , that should not be done; no filet until served, etc.
Try this shrimp recipe; the stock thats left over will make a seafood gumbo even better.

Dry Boiled Shrimp

5# headless raw shrimp
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
3 tablespoons Paul Prudhommes' Seafood Majic
3 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon liquid crab boil (or to taste)

Stir together in large pot over medium heat. Stir frequently to move shrimp from bottom of pot. Cook just until all shrimp are opaque. Remove from heat, cover and let sit 15 minutes.
Dilute the stock 3:1 for gumbo. It will keep in the freezer for about 3 months.


----------



## waterwolf

*ROUX (CAJUN NAPALM)*

A roux was made this weekend for 'shrimp and crab stew" you talk about GOOD>>>these ole cajuns knew what they was doing for sure...as far as roux goes all rouxs are oil and flour or even just flour and no oil ,,,,its just the desired color that must be obtained to get the right flavor(without scorching it) in the process. I myself like a very dark roux for gumbo while only using a "penny color" for chicken and sausage gumbo.

Believe it or not but my grandmother always browned her flour in the oven or a long period of time,,never used oil...the flavor comes from the dakness of the flour not the oil..

What ever gumbo you choose I hope you enjoy it and over time you yourself will become the BEST GUMBO cook ever..good luck


----------



## frenzyfinder

I appreciate all the help guys, I made it yesterday and it turned out GREAT. I definately will add more of certain things and use less of others next time, but that's all the fun in it, trial and error.


----------



## Freshwaterman

> never never never use premixed roux!! that is a sin, if you say different you have no idea how to cook.


Forgive me Father, for I have sinned! And, I guarantee, no one has ever said my gumbo tasted bad, either.


----------



## sea ray

Its raining, cold and you guys are killin me! LOL these all sound good
thanks for posting them


----------



## MarshJr.

i too have sinned...I use the premade stuff sometimes if im short on time and i need gumbo in a quickness....i do brown it additionally though, its not dark enough



SpeckledTrout said:


> Forgive me Father, for I have sinned! And, I guarantee, no one has ever said my gumbo tasted bad, either.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I don't brown it anymore than it already is, but I do usually end up adding "more" of it than I do when I make my own to get the same taste. IMO, too many people's gumbo is too weak. Kinda like muddy water...


----------



## tickbird

*Gumbo*

88 year old Grandmother took home 1st place Sat. from the Sargent Chapel gumbo cook-off and fund raiser. I will have to get with her to get the recipe. We always knew hers was the best, now all of Sargent knows as well. Never frozen shrimp and fresh caught crabs are the key.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

Having traveled all over the states, I have eaten some of the very best and some of the awfull stuff. Most say you gotta have a roux, some do not. Some say you gotta have okra in it ( gumbo is African for okra) some say you do not.

Some will tell you that you can't mix freshwater things with saltwater things. So you are danged if you do and danged if you don't.

The number 1 thing is, is it good to eat !!!!!!!!

Here's mine..

This makes about 4 gallons !!!!!!!!! So get yerself a big POT.......

Hillbilly Mark's Gumbo

4 pounds of chicken breasts, grilled then cut in 1-inch chunks
4 pounds of shrimp, deveined and headed
1 large can of chicken broth, 32oz
3 large onions - diced
2 large bell peppers - diced
6 or 8 large cloves of garlic, pressed
3-tbs oregano, Italian seasoning, chili powder, salt, pepper, Old bay 
4-tbs Cajun seasoning
1-tbs-cayenne pepper
2 cans of black olives, sliced -- 16 oz
1 quart of tomatoes, diced
2 cans of corn - 24 oz
16 oz chopped okra
2-tablespoon file powder
2 cups of minute rice

Combine chicken, chicken broth, onions, peppers, tomatoes, okra and all seasonings except the file powder. Simmer until veggies are tender. Add black olives and corn. Simmer a little longer (5 min). Add shrimp. Simmer for five minutes. Add rice and simmer an additional five minutes. Add file powder, serve&#8230;. 

May need to add water or more chicken broth as needed&#8230;&#8230;

:hairout:


----------



## thebach

Serves: 16

3/4 c vegetable oil 
3/4 c flour 
2 c frozen cut okra, or fresh okra cut into 1/2" slices 
2 c chopped onions 
1 c chopped green bell peppers 
1 c chopped celery 
4 clove minced garlic 
1 tbs garlic powder 
1 tsp onion powder 
1 tsp cayenne pepper 
5 bay leaves 
8 c water 
1 28-oz can stewed tomatoes 
Salt and pepper to taste 
3 lb shrimp, peeled and deveined 
1 lb crab claws 
2 lb crawfish tails 
1/4 c chopped green onions,optional 
1/4 c chopped parsley,optional 
Gumbo filet powder to taste, optional 
Combine the oil and flour in a large soup pot or dutch oven over medium heat. Stirring slowly and constantly for 20 to 25 minutes, make a dark brown roux, the color of chocolate. 
Add the okra, onions, bell pepper, celery, garlic, garlic powder, onion powder, cayenne, and bay leaves. Cook, stirring occasionally, for about 10 minutes, or until very soft. Add the water and stewed tomatoes and mix to blend with the roux. Season to taste. Add the shrimp, crab claws, and crawfish tails and cook for 15 minutes. 
Remove from the heat. Remove the bay leaves. 
Serve with the green onions, parsley, and file powder passed at the table for guests to flavor the gumbo to their personal taste. 
NOTES : Gumbo will get thinner after the seafood is added. Don't add any extra water until after it has simmered awhile. 
For a richer flavor use chicken broth in place of all, or part, of the water.


----------



## the_dude_abides

Okay guys, after reading through this one, I'm gonna make a big ol pot of gumbo tonight so I can kick back and watch football all day tomorrow. Definitely going to add some boiled eggs to my chicken and sausage concoction!


----------



## B-Money

IMAO - It might be the best soup in the world, but it ain't gumbo until you put in some okra in dat. The okra will make the gumbo turn black.

somebody said "store-bought" roux... oh my goodness. If you are skillet-challenged, equal parts of flour and butter in a 350 degree (medium) oven for about an hour will get you there. Butter browns easier than oil. Kitchen bouquet will add make it that dark color if you can't wait.


----------



## Blue.dog

I got this from a fellow 2cooler.
It works and is very simple and easy
I also use a hand held IR temp gun and check the temp each time I take it from the microwave. I try to not let the roux get over 280 deg F. It may take as many as 10 times pulling it from the microwave, but it is still easy!

*Roux*

1


----------



## Blue.dog

1 1/2 cup of flour
1 cup of oil

Whisk together the flour and oil until smooth and no lumps in a heavy microwave safe casserole dish (don't use anything plastic, corningware or pyrex only... this will get extremely hot) Microwave on high for 5 minutes then carefully whisk again or stir with a spoon to smooth any lumps.
Microwave for another minute, then stir repeating this process until the roux is the color of chocolate. It usually will not burn and will always be darker underneath the bubbles that form on top as it is cooking. If it burns you have to start over.

If the temp gets to 280 deg F, then shorten the time in the microwave and continue


----------



## kweber

has anyone used kingfish?
I want to try that next time i have a few fillets.
probably use a med-light roux.


----------



## bbgarcia

Cooking a Cajun version of chicken and sausage Gumbo for the Super Bowl. I'll add shrimp at the end for lagniappe. Got the file' and hot sauce ready!!!


----------



## bbgarcia

kweber said:


> has anyone used kingfish?
> I want to try that next time i have a few fillets.
> probably use a med-light roux.


Most that will cook it with fish will use a more tomato based Creole style. It ends up being more like a "court boullion." I've usually seen it used with redfish, drum, and/or catfish. Still good stuff!!


----------



## Dcrawford

*the stages of roux*

I don't measure flour/oil ratio. I know about how much roux i need to my gumbo pot. anyhow here is a roux I made yesterday you can see the color change.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

a trick for the roux

cast iron skillet and fish fry burner, wooden spatula with a flat end...........do it outside.

mix oil:flour 1:1 ratio

pour oil in skillet and get it hot enough to start dancing, layer in the flour and stir constantly , cook until copper penny dark

next take the *already chopped *onion, celery, bell pepper and mix into the roux and turn off heat, stir until stops cooking, this stops the roux from cooking further and burning.

if you burn the roux, throw it out and start over , do not add the veget.

you can reheat it and cook the veget. further if desired.

*this is the base of your gumbo, build up from there,* not adding to a pot of stuff already cooking, this way you control the liquids better.


----------



## notthatdeep

CoastalOutfitters said:


> a trick for the roux
> 
> cast iron skillet and fish fry burner, wooden spatula with a flat end...........do it outside.
> 
> mix oil:flour 1:1 ratio
> 
> pour oil in skillet and get it hot enough to start dancing, layer in the flour and stir constantly , cook until copper penny dark
> 
> next take the *already chopped *onion, celery, bell pepper and mix into the roux and turn off heat, stir until stops cooking, this stops the roux from cooking further and burning.
> 
> if you burn the roux, throw it out and start over , do not add the veget.
> 
> you can reheat it and cook the veget. further if desired.
> 
> *this is the base of your gumbo, build up from there,* not adding to a pot of stuff already cooking, this way you control the liquids better.


Thats how I do it with one exception:

The NO chef John Besh, writer of new New Orleans cookbook, says to get darkest roux to only put in the chopped onions to stop the cooking...other vegs will lighten it. Wait to put the rest in until after the onions carmelize. I tried it and it works. Much darker. Darker roux is better.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

will try that thanks


----------



## bbgarcia

CoastalOutfitters said:


> a trick for the roux
> 
> cast iron skillet and fish fry burner, wooden spatula with a flat end...........do it outside.
> 
> mix oil:flour 1:1 ratio
> 
> pour oil in skillet and get it hot enough to start dancing, layer in the flour and stir constantly , cook until copper penny dark
> 
> next take the *already chopped *onion, celery, bell pepper and mix into the roux and turn off heat, stir until stops cooking, this stops the roux from cooking further and burning.
> 
> if you burn the roux, throw it out and start over , do not add the veget.
> 
> you can reheat it and cook the veget. further if desired.
> 
> *this is the base of your gumbo, build up from there,* not adding to a pot of stuff already cooking, this way you control the liquids better.


That's the way I do it too.
Iuse the 2 beer timer when i make my roux. (it's the color I want it by the time I drink 2 beers) Paw Paw taught me that little trick!!!:wink:

Will try the onion thing next time.


----------



## MrsFish

Now i am craving Gumbo, good thing I will be in New Orleans this weekend!!


----------



## HUMBABALABA

*gumbo*

Food of the gods cannot be taught thru a recipe. Trial and error, lots of beer, plenty of volunteers to taste, and years of practice. Did I hear gumo cookoff. Sounds like to much fun.


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Tried Claydeaux recipe the other day. Was great!


----------

